
Navy denies it pirated 558K copies of software, says contractor consented - nols
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/navy-denies-it-pirated-558k-copies-of-software-says-contractor-consented/
======
axonic
Intentionally disabled the license validation to run 558,000 copies on
licenses for 39. Feds.

I hope they are forced to pay for every single license, back to the date of
install. There should be an additional penalty for criminal hypocrisy.

